# Typical size of a fridge



## swimmer_spe (Jul 28, 2016)

A kitchen remodel is in my future. Right now, the fridge is against a wall and there are no cupboards above it. I would like to change that. 

My fridge is 28" x 67", l x w. I am not concerned with depth.

Would my fridge be considered a standard size or a small fridge. I live in Canada if that makes a difference.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 28, 2016)

I think today the more common size is 36 x 70.


----------



## zannej (Jul 28, 2016)

I googled it and the response was: "The typical side-by-side refrigerator measures between 30 and 36 inches in width, 67 and 70 inches in height and from 29 to 35 inches in depth. Total volume ranges from 22.5 to 31 cubic feet, with 14.5 to 20 cubic feet in the refrigerator portion. Built-in models may prove a little larger."

So, it looks like yours is a wee bit on the small side. You should probably go with the 36 x 70 measurement just in case you ever want to get a larger fridge at some point down the line.

Do you plan to buy the over-fridge cabinet or build it yourself?

On a side note, if you have the space, you might want to consider a space-saver rolling shelf that you can place next to your fridge. You can make it 70" tall and it can take up some of the gap underneath on the side (assuming there is space for that).


----------



## swimmer_spe (Jul 28, 2016)

zannej said:


> I googled it and the response was: "The typical side-by-side refrigerator measures between 30 and 36 inches in width, 67 and 70 inches in height and from 29 to 35 inches in depth. Total volume ranges from 22.5 to 31 cubic feet, with 14.5 to 20 cubic feet in the refrigerator portion. Built-in models may prove a little larger."
> 
> So, it looks like yours is a wee bit on the small side. You should probably go with the 36 x 70 measurement just in case you ever want to get a larger fridge at some point down the line.
> 
> ...



I plan to go to a local home improvement store and give them the measurements and see what they can do. I would rather not do custom.

I don't know if I will replace this fridge with a new one, or keep this one till it breaks So that beside the fridge sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Snoonyb (Jul 28, 2016)

There are some brands of bag-n-box cabinets, which are the stock-in-trade of home improvement enterprises, that offer, at a premium, custom features, including a deeper cabinet for over the refrigerator.


----------



## zannej (Jul 29, 2016)

The drawback of the bag-n-box cabinets is that they are usually made of laminated mdf.

I personally despise mdf. It is not very sturdy. It doesn't handle moisture well, if the laminate gets scratched you can't sand it and repair it, and the mdf can come apart where you put screws in it. I'm also not a fan of particle board.

Honestly, if you have any carpentry skills yourself or have a friend or relative who does, you could probably build one or get one built. There are websites that have step-by-step guides on how to make them. I believe Ana-white.com might have one or more plans. That site will tell you the estimated cost, materials, cut list, and even show diagrams of how to get the most use out of your materials. A cabinet is essentially a box and is not that complicated.

If you have to get prefab ones, I suggest going with ones that are real wood and maybe plywood on the inside (but no mdf, osb, or particle board). It may cost more up front, but it will last longer. You can get one that is wider and for now mount it to be lower but do it in such a way that you can just unscrew it from the wall and move it higher later if you decide to get a taller fridge later on.

If you want to get fancy, there are some hinges (not sure which ones) that allow you to grab a lower shelf and pull it forward and the down to access stuff that is usually too high without having to climb on a ladder.









But that is even more pricey so a stepstool might just be ok.


----------



## Snoonyb (Jul 29, 2016)

And there is also;https://www.rev-a-shelf.com

So, you have a variety of options.


----------



## zannej (Jul 29, 2016)

Snoonyb said:


> And there is also;https://www.rev-a-shelf.com
> 
> So, you have a variety of options.



I think the pull-down shelf thing in my picture is actually a Rev-A-Shelf product. They make a lot of cool stuff.

I think somewhere you can get some of the individual hardware (hinges, etc) to make your own things-- like the tip out drawer thingies directly under the kitchen sink.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 29, 2016)

http://www.kitchensource.com/cau/


----------



## Snoonyb (Jul 29, 2016)

Often referred to, and used at the sink and other places in the base cabinets, as a "spice drawer", or a fold out for scrubbing pads because of the stainless container, which I believe is by rev-a-shelf.

There are several hinge style used today. In the 70's the standard amerock hinges were common, and then a side mounted telescoping model were used,


----------



## zannej (Jul 30, 2016)

Yup. Rev-A-Shelf has plastic as well as stainless steel trays for the "tip out sink front".

swimmer_spe, did you ever figure out what you were going to use above the fridge?


----------



## swimmer_spe (Jul 30, 2016)

zannej said:


> Yup. Rev-A-Shelf has plastic as well as stainless steel trays for the "tip out sink front".
> 
> swimmer_spe, did you ever figure out what you were going to use above the fridge?



Not yet. However, this home is not a high end home, and I plan to sell in 5 years. Too be fair, I will make the opening big enough for  a large fridge and just have regular shelving for it. My next home, the one that may be my forever home, I would put things like that in.


----------



## zannej (Jul 30, 2016)

Ah. Then if you don't plan to stay, you don't need to do anything fancy. 
What color cabinet do you want and what is your price range?

I saw an unfinished one close to $60 on HD. http://www.homedepot.com/p/36x12x12-in-Wall-Cabinet-in-Unfinished-Oak-W3612OHD/202978361

There is a white one for a little more http://www.homedepot.com/p/Heartlan...with-Double-Doors-in-White-8024015P/203932392

There's one that is more expensive-- like $133 http://www.homedepot.com/p/Hampton-...binet-in-Natural-Hickory-KW3615-NHK/202518635

You can try looking here for ones that are 36" wide (if you want to go that wide).


----------



## elbo (Aug 8, 2016)

don't over buy the fridge, buy only what size fits the needs of your family. Whats the sense of buying a large fridge if there are only 2 or 3 in your family? If you get it too big, you will be spending money to cool the empty spaces in the fridge. I can see getting a little more than you need so as to keep thing from getting too crowded


----------



## swimmer_spe (Aug 8, 2016)

elbo said:


> don't over buy the fridge, buy only what size fits the needs of your family. Whats the sense of buying a large fridge if there are only 2 or 3 in your family? If you get it too big, you will be spending money to cool the empty spaces in the fridge. I can see getting a little more than you need so as to keep thing from getting too crowded



I agree wholeheartedly. I am a single guy. The fridge I have is fine, but I don't plan to live here forever. I also don't plan to be single, or childless for ever.

I want to remodel the kitchen so that a decent sized fridge fits. I am not talking those ginormous ones. The house is a 3 bedroom, so, I figure one that is a good size for a family of 4-6 is the size I want to build for. That doesn't mean I will ever get a big one. It just means that when I sell, the new family can fit one in that they need.


----------

